# Racing Loft Floor Plans for 16x12 Needed



## boobooo96

Hi everyone I need help with floor plans for new racing loft. All ideas welcomed. My garage roof is completed ready for the loft and new young birds to settle. The size available is 16x12 would like three compartments and a 2' hallway. The weather has not been good to me, but now I'm ready for the loft construction on top of the garage. 
Thank you in advance
squab


----------



## lmorales4

Are you building your loft on top of your garage?


----------



## boobooo96

Hi and yes on top of the garage. All the other guys around me that race have there lofts on top of there garages also. Its very reinforced and ready for the loft.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Wow, never seen one on top of a garage like that before. Is that a swimming pool to left? If it is then that will definitely end up with some poop and feathers in no time. Good luck with the build and can't wait to see the final outcome!


----------



## birdkeeper

WOW! I have never seen a loft on top of the garage.
well, for easy cleaning I would use expandable metal and build sections of drawers that you can just pull out for easy cleaning.
I can't wait to see 'till your loft gets done. keep posting pics.


----------



## West

I would probably build a 2' hallway in the center running from front to back. With two 5'x8' sections on each side for a total of 4. Are you planning on putting stairs in and where will you enter at?


----------



## West

Oh and I'd be sure to have skylights or possibly clear corrugated roofing to allow sunlight in as not all sections will be able to have southern exposure which is important otherwise you'll be dealing with a lot of moisture. Ventilation will be very important as well.


----------



## boobooo96

Hi West

I like your ideas of sky lights, but how this may affect the different racing flying (dark & light) systems.. If you or anyone can post your plans drawings that will help. 
Thanks


----------



## Roller mike




----------



## Roller mike

Make a 5x12 on each end, a 6x8 in the middle and a 6x4 hallway


----------



## boobooo96

Thanks Roller Mike

I like your floor plans, need a couple more different plans before I, and my family vote on prior to selecting one and beginning construction. 

Thanks Roller Mike


----------



## boobooo96

*Floor started today *

Good morning guys 

I had entered a raffle yesterday for a pair of young birds to hatch today from a Pro named (Ace in the hole) in Florida, and all he asked for was shipping cost and give him feedback on how they raced . I was excited to have the opportunity to win. It was about a 1 in 7 chance. I planned to work on my dream loft all day today was so excited my first pair of racing birds. Okay long story short, I didn't win , but I'm just about to complete the floor.


----------



## GEMcC5150

You will need to put in a stair case that will deterem here your hall will be and then go from there. looking at your pictures I don't see how you going to get up to it. I thing I would have started with that.


----------



## raftree3

It'd be cool if you could make the stairs up to the loft inside the garage. Then still use the garage for storage etc. You could make a dumb waiter sort of lift to carry stuff up if you needed. It could even be one of those ladders that raises up to the ceiling when not in use. Only thing....I hope you're a young guy to do the climbing every day.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Don't wory about buying a bath pan they have a big one right beside the loft. LOL


----------



## spirit wings

hahaha..

I was wondering how you will get up in there?... the stairway in the garage sounds cool...


----------



## GEMcC5150

I would think that one wanted to know how you were going to get to the loft before you did anything. It a lot like the man the built a boat in is garage that was bigger than the door.


----------



## Jaysen

Considering that he is obviously getting "stuff" up there there must be a way.


----------



## boobooo96

Hi guys ,sorry some people have bad eyes. lol , but if you look closely at just the finished roof you would see a sharp angle of plywood thats the hinged hatch. In my garage I have very expensive tools that I must protect, its also an alarmed garage that will be finised after the loft. Entrance to loft is from within these protected tools, and so will the loft entrance. Okay guys back to work on the loft.


----------



## Wayne Johnson

I still don't see it.


----------



## boobooo96

Sorry you don't see It, so come back in a couple days when it's completed. Lmao


----------



## boobooo96

Hi Wayne Johnson

In this photo you can see the finished floor and hinged hatch. The loft entrance door will be in the far right corner where my portable electric saw is. That's the hallway and its two feet wide. Just completed the wall framing, untill 6:30am to complete the walls and roof before the bad weather arrives again in NYC.


----------



## raftree3

It's gonna be awesome. Maybe you could take some pic's of some of the similar lofts you've seen in your area. (When you've got nothing better to do and its not snowing a foot).


----------



## Wayne Johnson

Is that the garage door chain under the stair access hole?


----------



## First To Hatch

Here is some 16 x 12 ideas that u culd go with....





























Here is the lay out for the loft I'm working on:


----------



## GEMcC5150

Wayne It look like it but I'm sure he has that work out. I like the folding lader that will make it much harded for anyone to mess with his birds.


----------



## boobooo96

Hi Wayne Johnson

Yes thats the garage door chain, and it has to be relocated to clear the stairs simply fix. The weather in NYC is raining and snow, but all the walls will be completed today.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Make the hallway wider, I have a little loft with one 2' it works but its tight if you build one bigger i would go 3'.


----------



## boobooo96

Hi guys 

I just completed the framing and walls, exactly 12hrs later with allot of rain in the forecast. Tommorow again at 6:30am I will complete the roof.
Hi Shadybug I had considered 36" entrance, but 24" I think is minimal, and I want extra space for the birds. I'd like to thank you in-advance for posting your Ideas. I will use your loft feeder, and rear of breeding boxes. It's a very good idea and space saving. Thanks again squab


----------



## raftree3

A lot of guys talk about building....you get right at it!


----------



## GEMcC5150

You are making great progress in a short time. Good Job.


----------



## boobooo96

Thanks GEMcC5150

I was excited that I had a chance on winning a pair of new hatches from ace in the hole, so I Had to build them a home in case I won. Since I lost I'm still moving forward and completing my loft.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

You mean you are building a loft on the whim that you may win 2 pigeons.


----------



## GEMcC5150

Shadybug Lofts said:


> You mean you are building a loft on the whim that you may win 2 pigeons.


I think a lot of us build first and then get our first birds we did. I knew what I wanted in birds so I Palamar I was built for them. Then as thing happen we had to change what breed of bird we first got so we will have to build Palamar II sooner that planed. But it all good.


----------



## boobooo96

Hi shadybug

No, I dont do things on a whim if you look when the birds were offered, I had completed my garage roof. it just motivated me to start building my dream loft. it's started and soon to be completed. I decided to make my entrance 32" thanks for the recommendation. Enough said time to build finish the roof and redo the entrance. Gonna watch the super bowl game.


----------



## Wingsonfire

Shadybug Lofts said:


> You mean you are building a loft on the whim that you may win 2 pigeons.


I got married on a whim once


----------



## bhymer

Keep going, your doing great. With all that snow, your a warrior !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

May be you don't, but that's what it sounded like, what you said, When you said you were still moving on with the build even though you didn't get the birds. sorry but that's the way it sounded. You won't be sorry changing to 32" on the hallway.


----------



## GEMcC5150

Wingsonfire said:


> I got married on a whim once


I hope that worked out for you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boobooo96

Hi Guys & Gals

Just an update even with this crazy weather in the east coast, cold, rain, snow I completed the my basic loft construction. I can now in the comfort of the loft from the weather, and use my propane heater. I will begin my fabulous interior from ideas from this forum. Thanks again to all for your comments, ideas and designs. I will start on the shadybug rear nest boxes & in wall feeders today. Thanks first to hatch for your floor plans, I decided to modify your second plan slightly. Okay guys back to building.


----------



## windyflat

I'd love to have a second story loft like that. I bet the birds will fly well outta that loft. Does it get alot of direct sun during the day?
Tom


----------



## boobooo96

Hi Tom 

Yes plenty of sun light, and as you can see the aviary is on the right. The birds should be very happy and want to fly back home hard and fast.


----------



## windyflat

My dream loft would be a two story loft... Stock birds on first floor, race birds on second floor. Radiant heat in the floor on both stories.. Yup as soon as my NY lotto numbers come in the right order thats what i'll have.  Until that time i'll enjoy and be thankful for what I do have.  I really enjoy relaxing in my back yard with family & friends on race day with a cup of coffee (early OB's) or a cold beer (YB's).
Thats what I really enjoy about this sport we all love.


----------



## JT

Looking good


----------



## boobooo96

Hi Tom 

You so right ive been waiting for those same lotto numbers. lmao 
In the garage I will build four special breeding nest boxes for those prized birds. The main loft will have low profile baseboard heater. Okay enough Tom or Ill ruin the finish surprise. Thanks


----------



## windyflat

Can't wait to see the finished product. Hopefully spring will finally break here in NY so I can start and finish my own race loft.
Check out this web cam located about 15 miles from here... Yeah thats nearly 4 ft of snow!!!! http://www.northernchateau.com/webcam.html


----------



## Wayne Johnson

It is unusual to put the plywood on the inside. What siding will you use? Is your stair access outside of the loft?


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Wow, it's coming together nicely.


----------



## boobooo96

Hi Wayne

The plywood I used is finished smooth on the inside for the smooth coat of paint. The exterior will have half inch insulation and vinyl siding. This is common construction for saving weight and materials. The stairs are outside the loft just to the right of the main door, on the garage ceiling.


----------



## JRNY

What part of NYC? Also do you have pigeons set to go to your loft?


----------



## boobooo96

Hi JRNY

I'm from Queens NY, I have no birds yet, but will as soon as I complete the loft.


----------



## Bluecheckard

Wow looking nice...


----------



## boobooo96

Thanks Bluecheckard

With the basic loft and all access hatches completed. Its time for the fun stuff the interior nest boxes, perches, heating, water, electricity, painting. Its that time of the day, loft building time. lol


----------



## Pip Logan

This roof loft is awsome. We dont have those out here in SD that I know of. Looks so cool.


----------



## GEMcC5150

I like what you are doing, I sure think I would have put the exteror siding on before i put the wall up. Working over the pool and prop line is just a lot more work. Good luck and keep posting pics


----------



## boobooo96

Hi guys & gals

Just another update, I completed all the electrial work switches, lights, and ventilation fan. Hopefully the ceiling goes up today.


----------



## Wayne Johnson

How are you keeping rain water out of the electric boxes?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Why do you have to have all those props under the roof the roof on a small building like that should stand alone. You have to know that's not a very stable roof construction.


----------



## boobooo96

Hi Wayne 

Any electrical boxes exposed to extreme changes in weather need, plastic boxes that are water proof, with the addition of vapor barrier plastic with all weather duct tape, and finally silicone if needed. Water and electricity are not a good combo. There are many tips you can find on the internet to waterproof outlets.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I think Wayne means the boxes are on the outside right now, and it looks like there working now, so if it rains before you put the siding on the outside what to keep water out of the boxes.


----------



## boobooo96

Hi Shadybug

All my work is waterproof like stated.....Any electrical boxes exposed to extreme changes in weather need, plastic boxes that are water proof, with the addition of vapor barrier plastic with all weather duct tape, and finally silicone if needed.


----------



## GEMcC5150

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Why do you have to have all those props under the roof the roof on a small building like that should stand alone. You have to know that's not a very stable roof construction.


If you look close he has no rafter running fro wall to wall. I think he is trying to cover the snow load with flat framing. That what it look like it the pictures.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Never never never put your roof trusses flat. If the roof moves at all with that plastic sheeting it will break or pop the nails in cold weather. Also not a good idea to use that sheathing under a large tree like that, one branch falling and you will have a hole. I see no top plate on the side walls
to keep the wall from pushing out at the top. I hope you don't have a building inspector coming. I'm not trying to be mean it just doesn't look safe to me. I think you are sacrificing safety for less weight.


----------



## boobooo96

Hello GEMcC5150

The rafters are almost like the "stater loft" with the exception of greater reinforcement due to its size. The roof is at a slight angle plum and square. I do intend to race this season. In the training process my birds will be trained to trap quickly, so the tree you see is history (wood chips). Actually I do have a building inspector friend who gave me the thumbs up. Also if I had to I would sign myself off on the electrical work this is a pigeon loft, and does not have to be built with 2x4, 3/8 ply, full rafters 16 on center. Its coming along great with no safety concerns except with the tree thats coming down when the weather gets better as per the lumber jack.


----------



## boobooo96

Hi shadybug

This is the exact racing loft that I'm duplicating with the exception to mine being slightly larger and modern. If you look closely it has two levels lower level for breeders, upper level for racers notice how the upper level overhangs the lower section. The owner has had this loft for 15 years and never having weather issues. I know my construction is upto par and I look foward to many years of safe flying and racing. Thanks for your comments no problem here


----------



## Wayne Johnson

Just remember if the second floor of your garage falls it will be your friend's job on the line. 
I will no longer make any comments on this subject. Good luck, you are really going to need it. 
Good bye.


----------



## boobooo96

Hey Wayne 

My main garage roof is built to code its all new 2x6x16, and spaced 12" apart with half inch plywood sheeting. I don't understand how you think it will collapse!!! and just how you could not see the loft entrance of a simple relocation of the garage door opener. Hands on building is totally different from paper or computer drafting. Anyway thanks for just your thoughts, and no luck needed. I'll head back to hands on construction, and good luck to you in your drafting.


----------



## JRNY

boobooo96 said:


> Hey Wayne
> 
> My main garage roof is built to code its all new 2x6x16, and spaced 16" apart with half inch plywood sheeting. I don't understand how you think it will collapse!!! and just how you could not see the loft entrance of a simple relocation of the garage door opener. Hands on building is totally different from paper or computer drafting. Anyway thanks for just your thoughts, and no luck needed. I'll head back to hands on construction, and good luck to you in your drafting.


Its built to code. But could it hold weight? It was built as a garage. Not for another structure to be on top.


----------



## boobooo96

Hi JRNY 

I'm an electrician and work with many general contractors, inspectors, and carpenters. A coworker inspector told me the standard on garage roof is 2x4 and 24" on center with 3/8" sheeting. I gave him a small draft with size loft, he said standard would work. I told him if I used 2x6 and 
1/2 inch sheeting his response was very positive and would be very safe.

PS. I just completed installing the in-wall heater.


Do you belong to a club?

Thanks


----------



## GEMcC5150

We have arrived OK


----------



## RodSD

I think for snow region area you need a steep roof, not flat. What is your code for building flat roof and the floor area? Our garage roof here seems to be 2x4 and 24" on center. I am not sure about the size sheating.


----------



## Pip Logan

Looks good man!


----------



## boobooo96

Hi RodSD

When I decided to build my loft the main garage roof had to built allot stronger to support the loft weight so, I rebuild the whole roof with 2x6 and 16" on center. The cost was greater since thats the space I have. The roof is not level it has a slight pitch and since the dimension are sixteen feet I spaced mine 2x6 12" apart. This is super strong to hold this loft. The loft is on a stepper angle 7 1/2 feet at the front to 6 1/2 feet in the rear. This will drain rain and snow and cover the surface area of the main garage roof. 

Thanks RodSD


----------



## boobooo96

Hi Pip

Thank you, I completed the in wall heater it has its own dedicated 20amp breaker. The loft stays warm its great and coming together nicely.

ps. Pip keep posting pictures of your project loft.


----------



## Pip Logan

Looking good man! Glad I don't have to worry about a heater


----------



## birdkeeper

it is looking really nice...i wish i had a heater in my loft cause it gets cold and hard to spend time with the birds. can't wait to see the finish product.


----------



## Pip Logan

How is it going?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I think it blew over in that last wind storm. LOL


----------



## boobooo96

Its going really great the interior is almost complete ceiling, lights, and paint we had an eastern wind storm 50mph last week. This loft will hold up long after were all gone. Thanks Pip for asking  just trying to avoid all the negative, but i'll soon post some pictures again. Hey shadybug thanks for your support  lmao


----------



## Pip Logan

Can't wait for pics! I am really intrigued with the loft roof concept.


----------



## boobooo96

Hi Pip

I worked on the loft for a couple of hours, and completed the ceiling, recess lights, and applied wood filler on walls. In the morning i'll sand and paint the walls.


----------



## Pip Logan

Wow bro that's looking good!


----------



## Wingsonfire

Looking nice  more pictures please.


----------



## billyr70

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I think it blew over in that last wind storm. LOL


That wasn't nice.

I think you are doing a great job... You are keeping it simple and it looks good. Some people go over board when building a loft ......... Keep up the good work and post more pics, I really enjoy getting ideas from EVERYONE on here.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

billyr70 said:


> That wasn't nice.
> 
> I think you are doing a great job... You are keeping it simple and it looks good. Some people go over board when building a loft ......... Keep up the good work and post more pics, I really enjoy getting ideas from EVERYONE on here.


 It was just me being funny


----------



## boobooo96

Hi billyr70

Thanks for post most appreciated, so I will continue to post some pictures later for you. This forum has given me many good ideas from everyone. 

okay byebye

Back to painting


----------



## raftree3

Doing a great job. probably too busy with the inside to get much done outside. Anxious to see pic's of the outside too.


----------



## boobooo96

Hi raftree3

Its been a bit cold outside, and I'm starting to like working in the loft with the in wall heater, oh so warm. Just completed the lower three pen vents, and most of the painting. The exterior just needs the vinyl siding & gutters. Tomorrow is wall partition and more painting. Will post more pictures later.


----------



## Pip Logan

boobooo96 said:


> Hi raftree3
> 
> Its been a bit cold outside, and I'm starting to like working in the loft with the in wall heater, oh so warm. Just completed the lower three pen vents, and most of the painting. The exterior just needs the vinyl siding & gutters. Tomorrow is wall partition and more painting. Will post more pictures later.


Wow, that's cool! I really am liking the rooftop loft.


----------



## JT

Very nice work. BTW do you use just regular paint?


----------



## billyr70

You are doing a Fantastic job, Ive always been jealous of the guys that have lofts on buildings in the city..........


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Right on bro, it's coming along nicely! Keep it up and let's....Getrrrr DONE!


----------



## boobooo96

Hi Jt

I used a building technique that a friend gave me, using 3/8" finished plywood on one side only. The finished plywood on the inside, and used a two in one primer and paint. The finish is smooth with good fill. A bit under the weather today took the day off. I'll post pictures of my hall floor tomorrow.


----------



## boobooo96

Hi Guys 

Well today I spent most of the day cleaning preparing for tree removal on Tuesday. I was able to touch up some painting, so 90% painting complete. I placed the floor vapor barrier down for the hallway flooring. The floor goes down in the morning after breakfast


----------



## Pip Logan

Awsome bro!


----------



## boobooo96

Thanks Pip

You rock too, need some ideas/plans on young bird perches, and hen perches or box. I will use shadybug nest boxes, feeders, but modified. 

PS did you get some work in today?


----------



## Pip Logan

No I'm going to do the end walls after work tomorrow!!


----------



## billyr70

Now thats looking good, keep it up bro.


----------



## boobooo96

Thanks billyr70
For ur post

I didn't build this weekend. I spent it talking to my friend Tom about building and flying homers. He said to many fancy lofts out there and so many fanciers can't fly. Anything he says is golden knowledge to me. He was in the U.S Army With the O.S.S (Office of Stratigic Service) known as the CIA today. I could write forever about his flying techniques, but have to go build my loft. There are many World Champions Pigeon fanciers, but none like Tom he flew for his country in WWII and has a certificate of Honor from his friends (homers). His birds flew for the love of him and not the loft. This is a picture of his loft. I wish I could find the original one for us. Pictures taken in 1945.


----------



## boobooo96

Hi guys

Well the night went quick, but was able to complete the floating floor. Now its time to work on my three pens in the morning. First will be the three shadybug feeders

PS thanks shadybug for feeder idea


----------



## Pip Logan

Impressive!


----------



## boobooo96

HI Guys

Just completed my modified Shadybug auto feeders. One 48" for breeders and two 24" for racers. It was a bit of work but it all came together. Hopefully tomorrow I will start the young bird perches, and complete modified shadybug nest boxes.


----------



## boobooo96

Hi guys

Just completed my hen boxes, and tomorrow will start on the nest boxes.


----------



## Pip Logan

Looking good!


----------



## newtopidgeons

Boo, I believe you would have made an excellent carpenter. Im an electrician myself and I shure dont have the carpenter skills you do and I would have been a third gen. carpenter.


----------



## boobooo96

Thanks guys

I cant wait to complete my modified shadybug nest boxes in the next couple of days. Pip hows it going?

Hi newtopigeons

Welcome, I was an electrician myself. We have good use of application hands on and solving problems. I know by 100% you also have carpentry skills. Let your hands go an watch the magic come out.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts

boobooo96 said:


> HI Guys
> 
> Just completed my modified Shadybug auto feeders. One 48" for breeders and two 24" for racers. It was a bit of work but it all came together. Hopefully tomorrow I will start the young bird perches, and complete modified shadybug nest boxes.


That walk way is sweet..thats a serious "man cave" there Good job and keep the pics coming!


----------



## Pip Logan

I'm going to get some done today!


----------



## boobooo96

Hi guys

Today I painted and installed my modified shadybug nest boxes with auto feeder. Tomorrow I will install the interior pen walls, and doors.


----------



## billyr70

WOW, your workmanship is the best i have seen on here. Great job, you should be proud of yourself. Keep the pics flying.....


----------



## Greek Boy

Very nice work, I'm sure you plan to put some kind of a pull out board for catching the droppings. Other than that it looks like your on your way with a nice loft. All the best in this great sport of ours. Keep up the good work, looking forward to the finished project...
Nick.


----------



## Wingsonfire

billyr70 said:


> WOW, your workmanship is the best i have seen on here. Great job, you should be proud of yourself. Keep the pics flying.....


I agree it is great, I would like to see a few pics of your loft Greek Boy?


----------



## Greek Boy

I haven't flown birds since I lost my home in Bellerose, N.Y. That was 17yrs. ago. I competed in two clubs in Nassau and did very well. I should be in a new home within a year or so and will be right back their again. Believe me I can't wait to get started. Looking at everyones construction jobs on this forum is eating away at me. All the best Nick.


----------



## boobooo96

Hi guys

Long day today, I completed interior walls and nest boxes. Tomorrow ill paint the walls and start on the interior pen doors.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Those boxes are pretty sharp!... I likey!


----------



## boobooo96

Hi Guys

I got lucky a couple of weeks ago while driving to Home depot to purchase pen doors. As I was driving I came across a house that had thrown out two broken hollow doors. My luck someones garbage became a beauty of a door. I invested $12.00 in finishing my breeders pen door 

Tomorrow I'll finish the young bird doors.


----------



## Pip Logan

Wow, looks great buddy!


----------



## billyr70

Holly crap man, i think you are the number 1 builder on here....  THAT looks awesome... Keep posting your pics, thanks.


----------



## boobooo96

Hi Pip & billyr70

Thanks for your comments, I thank my friends and family for providing me with all the tools I own. I always wanted tools for christmas or birthday, so I aquired just about all the tools that I needed for carpentry. 

ps

Hey Pip need help with trap set-up any ideas buddy.


----------



## boobooo96

Hi guys

Just completed the cock perches. I need to complete the dividing sliding door for the young bird cocks & hens.

ps. I need help with traps with bobs ideas  pm me photos. 

thanks


----------



## Pip Logan

Hey Pip need help with trap set-up any ideas buddy. [/QUOTE]

Bro I have no clue, still trying to figure out what I am going to do on my tiny loft!!! Let me know what you come up with


----------



## swagg

Pip Logan said:


> Hey Pip need help with trap set-up any ideas buddy.


Bro I have no clue, still trying to figure out what I am going to do on my tiny loft!!! Let me know what you come up with [/QUOTE]

Hey guys did you check out the pic of what i did to trap my little loft? It allows we to fly both sides of the loft if i want.


----------



## Pip Logan

swagg said:


> Bro I have no clue, still trying to figure out what I am going to do on my tiny loft!!! Let me know what you come up with


Hey guys did you check out the pic of what i did to trap my little loft? It allows we to fly both sides of the loft if i want.[/QUOTE]

Ill check it out now, thanks.


----------



## boobooo96

Hi GUYS

Today I received my benzing clock & pad. I also completed the cutout and installed my young bird traps. Its design to be independent to each pen, or as one for young bird training. When race time nears I can separate cocks and hens. I have to install the sliding doors that separate the young bird pens, and start the aviary.


----------



## Greek Boy

boobooo96, your loft is coming along really well. Looks like your almost ready to start racing. Will you be getting a round of youngsters from your mentor or will you breed your own next season. Either way it looks great and I enjoy looking at your progress. All the best to you, Nick..


----------



## boobooo96

Thanks nick

I have a team of 40 young birds with bronx & jersey race bands going on the floor soon, and two yearling pairs for breeding. Loft should be ready when young birds arrive.


----------



## boobooo96

Hi Guys

Last night I completed the landing board with traps and 30" Pad. Today I water-proof the pad & add mouldings. Thank god almost complete.


----------



## raftree3

I'm anxious to see the outside. Insides looking great.


----------



## Pip Logan

Looking good buddy!! What all do you have left to do?


----------



## boobooo96

Hi Pip
Just an update the interior of the loft is complete along with taking down that large tree over the loft completely. I settled some of my YB that will be competing against "Taking on Tyson", in NYC.

PS. MY ALBUM HAS MANY MORE PHOTOS.


----------



## Pip Logan

Awsome!!!!


----------



## Goingatitagain

Boo... Your loft interior and carpentry skills are amazing. What great workmanship. Wish you the best in your YB season. 

Please post some pic's of the outside of your loft.


----------



## Greek Boy

Boobooo96-- I'm sure you must be very close to completion of your roof top loft. Myself and I'm sure many others on "Pigeon Talk" would love to see the finished product. It was going great, then you simply flew away. I hope all is well with you and your family. Would really love to see some more pictures if possible. All the best to you and yours-Nick..


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

BOOBOOO, Where are you? Have you finished the outside of your loft yet? How about some pics, or just tell us whats going on with your racing and such.


----------



## boobooo96

*Just Wanted To Say Hello Guys*

Hi guys

I have been busy with my second job caring for my birds. LOL
I have completed my loft, with the exception of the siding which I hope to complete before races start. I had 55 racers down to 45. I lost some to settling (heavy on the wings), 3 fatal accidents yb's struck into house. The breeding section produced six yb, and three were sent to South Africa (SCMDPR).
My birds are happy and healthy in there new home, now I just need winners. I will upload more pictures soon, hope all is well to everyone happy racing.


----------



## Pip Logan

Looking good bro!


----------



## billyr70

Fantastic, I cant wait to see the siding go on. Should really look awesome...

Billy


----------

